# The Kiss



## Tanith (Oct 24, 2008)

This is just great!
http://zecster.lbbhost.com/Pics/Kiss.html?41


----------



## Trouble (Oct 24, 2008)

Awhhh I can't get in..... It says: 
*The website declined to show this webpage*
*Most likely causes:*


This website requires you to log in.
Can you copy it at all and show it that way.?


----------



## miley_take (Oct 24, 2008)

awww!


----------



## Tanith (Oct 24, 2008)

Trouble said:


> Awhhh I can't get in..... It says:
> *The website declined to show this webpage*
> *Most likely causes:*
> 
> ...


 
Oh no! Maybe I screwed up the URL. I'm sorry! Miley? Did it open alright for you?

http://zecster.lbbhost.com/Pics/Kiss.html?41


----------



## Rocky (Oct 24, 2008)

Er... I got this:

Webbywarehouse.com offers MORE for LESS

Click here now and see


And when i click nothing happens.​


----------



## No-two (Oct 24, 2008)

Worked for me... It was real nice


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 24, 2008)

Nuffin  You fail!


----------



## Tanith (Oct 24, 2008)

Oh now this is just frustrating! What on earth could be causing this? 
So much for just sharing something sweet with everyone.
Well to those that can see it, I hope you liked it.
And to those who are getting these ridiculous messages, I'm really sorry. I don't know why it isn't working properly.


----------



## Sturdy (Oct 24, 2008)

lol i just got 404 (forbiddin) 

if its a pic just use the




tag to display it.


----------



## ravan (Oct 24, 2008)

hehe i got it 
here's what it says:
THE KISS She is pregnant; 
he had just saved her from a fire in her house, rescuing her by carrying her out of the house into her front yard, while he continued to fight the fire. When he finally got done putting the fire out, he sat down to catch his breath and rest.
A photographer from the Charlotte , North Carolina newspaper, noticed her in the distance looking at the fireman. 
He saw her walking straight toward the fireman and wondered what she was going to do. 
As he raised his camera, she came up to the tired man who had saved her life and the lives of her babies and kissed him just as the photographer snapped this photograph.
Scroll down for photograph.


----------



## Tanith (Oct 24, 2008)

Ah ha!!! 
THANK YOU, RAVAN!!!
You're the greatest!


----------



## Mudimans (Oct 24, 2008)

It worked for me Tanith, and I must say, it brought a few tears to my eyes (I'm a bit of a sook when it comes to animals)! Especially when you read the story before seeing that pic! Very sweet!!


----------



## LullabyLizard (Oct 24, 2008)

Mine just comes up with

Webbywarehouse.com offers MORE for LESS

Click here now and see :evil:


----------



## Rocky (Oct 24, 2008)

Er, the text is good.. but can any body put the picture up.


----------



## Trouble (Oct 24, 2008)

I can see the text ravan, but no picture.... It's a lovely story though.!


----------



## ravan (Oct 24, 2008)

hmm i can see the picture..
maybe try copying and pasting this into your browser:

http://zecster.lbbhost.com/Pics/Kiss.jpg?82

maybe then it'll come up.. if not.. i have no idea :\


----------



## Rocky (Oct 24, 2008)

Can any one copy their picture to the computer and put it in this thread?


----------



## Trouble (Oct 24, 2008)

ravan said:


> hmm i can see the picture..
> maybe try copying and pasting this into your browser:
> 
> http://zecster.lbbhost.com/Pics/Kiss.jpg?82
> ...


 

Nope, still comes up the same thing as before.

Yeah, as Rocky said, can anyone copy and paste the *picture* and put it into a post.??


----------



## Crazy_Snake08 (Oct 24, 2008)

that is so nice!!!


----------



## Mudimans (Oct 24, 2008)

Trouble and Rocky-Did you see the pic ravan posted on the first page?? IS that what you're looking for??

SORRY!! Just re-read your posts and realised you couldn't-my mistake!!


----------



## first_time_owner (Oct 24, 2008)

see it?


----------



## Trouble (Oct 24, 2008)

Yay!! Thanks *first-time-owner*. It worked 

Awwww look at it.... lovely pic to go with a lovely story!


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 24, 2008)

haha thats so cute!
love dogs


----------



## the.badger (Oct 24, 2008)

Aww I'm crying now. Hahah.


----------



## elapid68 (Oct 24, 2008)

Awwwwwww isn't the sweet

(link worked fine for me to)


----------



## Jungle_Fever1 (Oct 24, 2008)

thats so cute...............


----------



## Tanith (Oct 24, 2008)

Thank you, first_time_owner. 
I'm glad you all have enjoyed the story. My oldest and youngest sons are firemen, so I kind of have a "soft spot" for them.
I apologize for the link that only works part time, but I really appreciate those who could see it, posting the story here for those who couldn't. You guys are wonderful. Thank you!


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 24, 2008)

DanTheMan said:


> haha thats so cute!
> love dogs


 lol cause you know what a cat would have done ...stuck its tail up in the air and walked off thinking to itself ABOUT BLOODY TIME! ....


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 24, 2008)

Oh!! I see it now!! :lol: I had to wait all day and get home to see it   :lol:


----------



## daniel1234 (Oct 24, 2008)

Got this in an email once. Like those warm fuzzy emails


----------



## dougie210 (Oct 25, 2008)

Thats lovely, at work on our notice bored(petstock) we have that story on there i always read it!


----------



## gman78 (Oct 25, 2008)

Great story and photo


----------



## notechistiger (Oct 25, 2008)

That's awesome. See the guy's face? He's probably thinking, "Dog slober..."


----------



## m_beardie (Oct 25, 2008)

myne workss

so sweeet!!


----------



## LullabyLizard (Oct 25, 2008)

Aww sweet


----------



## Rocky (Oct 25, 2008)

first_time_owner said:


> see it?


Cheers, Good story


----------



## sophietopaz (Oct 27, 2008)

that made me a bit weepy...how lovely


----------



## Slytherin (Oct 27, 2008)

That's a beautiful story and a great photo to go with it!!! So touching!


----------



## Wench (Oct 28, 2008)

lol i got sent this awhile back and thought it was the sweetest thing


----------

